# Antiposta for Lunch



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Started with a bed of baby spinach and added stuff on hand...
broccoli rabe
tomatoes and red onion
artichoke hearts
green olives stuffed with garlic
Kalmara olives
mozzarella 
hard boiled eggs.
garlic salt/ pepper
drizzle of olive oil and wine vinegar
It was just enough for two.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks great Knots. I love Kalamata olives!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That looks soooooo goooood, now I really AM hungry. Beautiful!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Your cracked pepper grinds larger than mine...in a nicer way. Maybe thats not black pepper.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Someone interrupted me by grabbing my phone. Where was I? Oh yeah, you had another post an photo I saved for inspiration. That plate had salami on it. I should make a new folder to put all your recipes and photos in for easy access.

(With this new format I like being able to go back and edit after a longer period then with our previous site.)

anyway daughter is having company in December and I like to help out and take things over there so I’m going to make this platter with a salami on it.

Everyone I know love salami plus the eggs and olives make a hearty snack, or whatever they use it for. I’ll take something else but don’t know what. I’m sure they’d love that pepperoni bread you made a year or so ago.

do you know what I am referring to? It was pizza dough spread out with pepperoni and cheese (maybe sausage) in it, then it was rolled up and baked. They’d love that!

I have that recipe someplace if I can find it. Seems like I’ve got 1 million photos and screenshots saved to sort thru,





View attachment 630775
[ATTAC


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Your cracked pepper grinds larger than mine...in a nicer way. Maybe thats not black pepper.


Startingover a pepper grinder is normally adjustable for the fineness of the grind. I have two and both are adjustable, I did have three but and I'm not sure not that third was not adjustable. I don't have it any more.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Did not know that and I’ve had mine over 10 yrs. thks. I’ll google adjusting.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

startingover, I answered you on an old antiposta thread. Oh well, I’m tired.
here it is 








Throw together Antipasto


The head guy requested an Antipasto for lunch... I looked around the fridge and tossed up this tasty dish. Start with some chopped up lettuce on a dish with a little chopped red onion, then add anything you have on hand on top of the lettuce. I used hard boiled eggs, sliced tomatoes, green...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Everyone likes my Nachos but those are best eaten immediately. I think the Antipasto and stuffed pizza dough could be nibbled whenever anyone desires. Making this contribution is a lot easier for me than inviting everyone to my house since I’m short otime. 
I don’t keep much here, so I’ll make a list next month.

what would I do without all of you here!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Again I’m getting mixed up between these two Antipasto threads.
Here it is again...








Throw together Antipasto


The head guy requested an Antipasto for lunch... I looked around the fridge and tossed up this tasty dish. Start with some chopped up lettuce on a dish with a little chopped red onion, then add anything you have on hand on top of the lettuce. I used hard boiled eggs, sliced tomatoes, green...




www.diychatroom.com


----------

